# Flip-screen Sample Shots!



## YuengLinger (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have a dSLR with a flip or swivel screen, here's the place to show how this feature helped you take shots that would have been otherwise impossible or very inconvenient.

Looking forward to some creative stuff!


----------



## zim (Nov 18, 2015)

Generally stuff like this should start with your own example. Have one?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2015)

I like the star effect!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHKhkgIDihc

This astro timelapse was fu___ing annoying to set up. In order to get required depth of field I needed to get the tripod as low to the ground as possible while framing the tree properly. How does one set up a shot like this?

1) I need to lie on the ground to look through the dark viewfinder to try and get the framing I want and then without bumping the tripod get up and set the intervalometer. ( Or resign myself to being pinned motionless under a tripod for 2-3 hours.)
2) Take an image, remove the camera from the tripod and check composition. Place camera back on tripod. Make adjustment. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat.... Repeat until it's right.
3) Tether the camera to a computer. (I prefer not to take my laptop into the bush for numerous reasons)

All the time wasted in setup is imaging time which is lost. A fully articulating screen will greatly speed up the setup process.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 19, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHKhkgIDihc
> 
> This astro timelapse was fu___ing annoying to set up. In order to get required depth of field I needed to get the tripod as low to the ground as possible while framing the tree properly. How does one set up a shot like this?
> 
> ...



I see the point. I wonder, however, if a swifel screen on an dslr would be a good solution to this issue. Personally, if I had such situations a lot, I guess I would prefer using my iPad as live view remote control.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHKhkgIDihc
> 
> This astro timelapse was fu___ing annoying to set up. In order to get required depth of field I needed to get the tripod as low to the ground as possible while framing the tree properly. How does one set up a shot like this?
> 
> ...



Good case for the screen. I really like the way you composed with the tree.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2015)

How to add the feature to any dSLR:


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> How to add the feature to any dSLR:


High tech overkill.
Really bad UI.
No possibility of FW update. 
No WiFi nor GPS. 

This thing was DOA since the rise of makeup. ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 19, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> How to add the feature to any dSLR:


I'll leave the Improvised-Ergonomic-Devices (IEDs) to TV's Macguyver, I prefer a solidly engineered and proven solution. I'll never forget my 60D's articulating screen at home, or accidentally have it drop out of my pocket in the in the dark in the bush, or out of my camera bag. 

P.S. Didn't you get the memo? Mirror-less is the future


----------



## mkabi (Nov 19, 2015)

I got 2 words for ya -> Field Monitor.





Or do what this guy did:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcKykAW4U84


----------



## scyrene (Nov 19, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHKhkgIDihc
> ...




Well sure. And I think most people would be happy to see better wifi control. But possible downsides (off the top of my head) are: not everyone has an iPad; iPads are not weather sealed; it relies on wireless connections that, while generally good, are flakier than wired ones; and it's a separate item to remember, recharge, etc. There's room for both, definitely.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2015)

Is thread already too far gone to point out I was hoping to see shots taken WITH a flip-screen, not OF a flip-screen?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 19, 2015)

Here is another image taken with the aid of the articulating screen.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 19, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Here is another image taken with the aid of the articulating screen.



Great shot! I hope you didn't just discourage everybody else...

The hands are perfect.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 20, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Is thread already too far gone to point out I was hoping to see shots taken WITH a flip-screen, not OF a flip-screen?



Sorry, YuengLinger. I knew what you meant but my sarcastic attitude just HAD to derail the thread for a bit. ;D 8)


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Nov 20, 2015)

Many of my fungus pics on Flickr are taken with the 60D hanging under the tripod at ground level, using the articulated screen to frame and focus. See https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebalcombe/albums/72157633443463415


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2015)

There are situations where I at 6"2 have had to stretch with my camera held over my head to get a shot in a crowd. I've also found low level shots are much easier.

Generally, its a rarely used feature for me, but when needed, its nice to have.


----------



## roxics (Nov 20, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Is thread already too far gone to point out I was hoping to see shots taken WITH a flip-screen, not OF a flip-screen?



I'm not sure that applies. A flip screen is an ergonomic feature that makes taking images easier. Not necessarily that it enables certain images to be taken that couldn't otherwise be taken. I mean you can get down on your belly and shoot images of mushrooms but with a flip screen you don't have to. Sometimes technology is just there to make our lives/work easier. That's one of the reasons we even buy DSLRs, instead of shooting film.

Personally I find the flip screen most useful for video and self portraits. Selfies. I hate that word but I'm going to use it because it applies best for non tripod casual self portraits. For video though, a flip screen is super useful as it's your only monitor. Sure you could use an external monitor or a field monitor attached to the top of the camera, but then where are you going to mount your audio recorder if your shoe is already taken? Just easier to have the flip screen on the camera itself. More compact and convenient. 

I have a magnetic loop that attaches to my flip out LCD and it makes it far more useable as I can tilt it up and down or from the side which sometimes helps ease people in video interviews when they don't see me staring directly through the camera at them.

I know some will say the 5D is not a video camera or just get a video camra instead. A lot of photographers say that because they can't understand the desire to shoot video with a DSLR. But this is my personal camera. The company I work for owns a C100mkII and it's great. But for myself who is stuck on a salary, I want a camera for both stills and video without spending twice as much on two different bodies. Yeah I do use my personal camera as a b-cam for company work sometimes. For a couple years there it was the A-cam before I convinced them they needed a C100mkII. I can't afford to be buyng a C100 in addition to a 5D along with lenses. Eventually maybe I could, but why if I can get a camera that does both? I'm not less a photographer just because I also shot video, but some photographers think the 5D is only for them and video people can shove off. You can make that argument wiht a Nikon Df but not a 5D. That series of camera changed the video landscape. It's just as much for video as stills now, so why not add features that help for video?


----------



## scyrene (Nov 21, 2015)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Many of my fungus pics on Flickr are taken with the 60D hanging under the tripod at ground level, using the articulated screen to frame and focus. See https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevebalcombe/albums/72157633443463415



Good stuff. I was trying to photograph fungi yesterday and I'd have loved a flip-out screen - lying on the cold, wet, uneven forest floor is not ideal (and even then cricking my neck to use the viewfinder).


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 21, 2015)

leaned over the side of the canoe with the camera about 6 inches above the water to get the angle right..... no other way than a tilt-swivel screen to frame the shot......


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

Very nice shot, Don. The angle is perfect, well done.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> leaned over the side of the canoe with the camera about 6 inches above the water to get the angle right..... no other way than a tilt-swivel screen to frame the shot......



i agree this is a cool shot for memory. but do we agree that the picture is not sharp and the framing is too narrow. i see value the in a swivel screen to take a picture of somthing you might have missed otherwise. this is not what i use my 5d for, however. i have not yet seen any of these one-in-a-million outstanding pictures where it is not only about a blurred catch of Nessie or an Alien...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > leaned over the side of the canoe with the camera about 6 inches above the water to get the angle right..... no other way than a tilt-swivel screen to frame the shot......
> ...



“Sharpness is a bourgeois concept” – Henri Cartier Bresson


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

AlanF said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



i guess you need some extra time to find a quote on framing...


----------



## scyrene (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > leaned over the side of the canoe with the camera about 6 inches above the water to get the angle right..... no other way than a tilt-swivel screen to frame the shot......
> ...



Wait, when did this thread turn into 'must be a one-in-a-million shot'? As others have mentioned I think, very few shots will be obviously taken with a flip screen, but they may well be a lot easier/more convenient to shoot that way, the fungus pics being an excellent example.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

scyrene said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, my mistake. from pictures to be taken with 3'000 dollar equipment, which is apparently missing vital features, i expect a little bit more than what i saw so far. i didn't see anything yet where a PowerShot would not suffice.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...



It was a hint to you not to criticise.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

AlanF said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



aha. sorry. didn't get it. i thought we want a feature on the camera that makes it easyer for us to take unsharp pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...


Shot taken with an SX-50.........


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...


----------



## scyrene (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...



Again, I think you've missed the point. The thread developed from speculation on the next 5D body, with some people asking for a flip-out screen, and others objecting. It's not that you couldn't take these shots on a cheaper camera (the 60D was mentioned a lot), but if you have a 5D (and aren't carrying a separate camera with flip screen as well), you would find some shots harder to take with it because it lacked a flip screen. Nobody was saying (as far as I recall) that the flip screen will make you a better photographer, nor that million dollar shots aren't possible without one. Just that with one, some situations (tight spaces, very low or very high viewpoints, some types of astrophotography, etc) are made easier. Besides, you'd still have the advantage of the larger sensor, better lenses, etc. that the cheaper cameras with flip screens don't have.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 21, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...


Is my macro self-portrait not sharp?


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



scyrene said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



see, that's exactly why i don't need (and want) a flip sceen. there is apparently just plain nothing i cannot do without flip screen. and it doesn't make my camera bulky, potentialy more expensive, potentially more weather, dust and damage exposed and crappy looking and feeling.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 21, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



the one you've attached to this post is very very sharp... :


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 21, 2015)

Not many shots in this gallery !

Does a Powershot count ? I'm having a break from the 5DII and the 6D. Here's one shot on a G1X with the camera mounted low on a Manfrotto Befree, and I had the screen flipped out so I could look down on the image to compose. A sort of trip down memory lane with the old 6x6 cameras. Definitely made the shooting more pleasant from this angle.

However, personally speaking I don't see this as a feature on a genuine high end stills camera. If you are spending that much on the gear and the image is that important then fit a field monitor as others have said. 

I see this as a feature for the camera aimed at the 'enthusiast' more than for someone for the camera is a genuine working tool. I would think there is every change the future 6DII will have one. 

Just as an aside, for those that like resolution and sharpness I'm also attaching a 100% crop from the image. You don't need expensive gear to get sharp landscape shots


----------



## scyrene (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



romanr74 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...



Well that's fine! But not having the use for something oneself is not the same as a usefulness not existing. Personally, 95% of the time, I don't need one either. And I can get around it for the rest. But I can see it would be very convenient for those 5%. As for the other objections, they are largely disproven (as in, a flip screen needn't diminish weathersealing since some flip screens are weather sealed, nor add any cost, given it's cheaper cameras that tend to have them), or a matter of taste (crappy looking... I mean, when the screen is docked, it's not usually obvious it's there imho).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2015)

To follow on from sport on, the Powershots with, dare I say it, Sony 1" sensors take very good photos as Canon designs great little lenses with excellent in-camera processing. The tilt screens on them are rather useful for impromptu shots at difficult angles. I fail to see why tilt screens would lower a high end dslr - a camera is just a piece of kit for taking photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2015)

Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?



Is this a trick question? Nice shots!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Um, romanr74? Where are your one-in-a-million shots taken without an articulating touch screen? I'd love to see those. I think everyone here would. Could you start a thread for your one-in-a-million shots? We'd all be thankful to see them even if we are not worthy.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?



Really like the tall fungus! Nice shot.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?


Nice shot of the Indian Pipes Neuro .


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?



I'll take a guess. None. 

Of your 7D, 5D MkII, 1DX, M, M2 and phone none of them have one. But I am probably trying to be too clever


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

romanr74 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > leaned over the side of the canoe with the camera about 6 inches above the water to get the angle right..... no other way than a tilt-swivel screen to frame the shot......
> ...



Just for you Romanr74: I can't give you a "one-in-a-million" shot, but I can give you a one-in-one-hundred-trillion shot. I took this just for you. Taken with my 5D mark III and EF 24-70 f/2.8L II looking down at my 70D with flip touch screen and Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD as I triggered the shot making full use of the 70D's DPAF and triggering the shutter on screen with my left big toe.

While I failed to nail (No pun intended) focus with my 5D Mark III I would like you to take notice of the sharpness and detail provided by the 70D and Tamron lens. It takes such a light touch to trigger AF and the shutter with the touch screen. Much lighter than the shutter button and I didn't have to program a time delay either.

Taken in the spirit of this thread... the premise of which I think is ridiculous. ;D


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



CanonFanBoy said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > romanr74 said:
> ...



sweet. first the swivel screen fans claim how it allows for awesome pictures you couldn't take otherwise and then the front completely collapses on the lack of proof. and then you try to turn it around when the claim was yours and not mine...


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



CanonFanBoy said:


> I can't give you a "one-in-a-million" shot, but I can give you a one-in-one-hundred-trillion shot. I took this just for you. Taken with my 5D mark III and EF 24-70 f/2.8L II...



the one-in-one-hundred-trillion shot is taken wity your 5d? without swivel screen?


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



CanonFanBoy said:


> We'd all be thankful ...



Oh and did you notice how you fell back into your pattern of talking for everybody...


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



romanr74 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Bless your heart (Anyone from the south knows what that is code for). I have never said the screen allows for photos one couldn't take otherwise, but I am sure that is true for some. I see you've fallen into your old habit of putting words in other people's mouths.

However, let's see your "one-in-a-million shots". The only person I have read saying anything like that is you, Romanr74.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



romanr74 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't give you a "one-in-a-million" shot, but I can give you a one-in-one-hundred-trillion shot. I took this just for you. Taken with my 5D mark III and EF 24-70 f/2.8L II...
> ...



Bless your heart. Your comprehension skills are poor aren't they? If you are going to troll Romanr74, you've got to try and keep up.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



romanr74 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > We'd all be thankful ...
> ...



I still think we would all be thankful if you'd start a thread featuring your one-in-a-million shots Romanr74. It IS you expecting that of others isn't it? Isn't it you who conflated things into that? Didn't you take somebody saying an articulating touch screen allows for someone to get a shot they otherwise could not get, into meaning they would get that "one-in-a-million" shot?

Who's speaking for others?

I just want to see one, just one, of YOUR "one-in-a-million shots". Bless your heart.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 22, 2015)

A bee on a unique Gazania - Taken with the 60D at Kirstenbosch Botanical gardens. I leaned over a guardrail and used the articulating screen. There are about 400,000 flowering species and about 20,000 species of bees. 

So doing the math... 

(1/400,000 x 1/20,000) = 1/8,000,000,000

One-in-eight-billion is much lower probability than one-in-a-million. So for those who wanted proof I guess its proven now that an articulating screen can easily help someone to capture a one-in-a-million image. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?
> ...



Good guess. 

S95, 7D + 100-400L, 1D X + 100L


----------



## scyrene (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?



Nice, especially the last one. But the more pertinent question would be, how wet/dirty did you get/how much did your knees ache after you took them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Three different cameras, which benefited from an articulating screen?
> ...



Thanks! Nothing muddy/dirty for the first two other than my hiking shoes (and that was from walking through the forest). The first one I squatted down and held the S95 in one hand at ground level to focus, then angled it up a little to shoot. The second was at 400mm on crop, so the apparent low angle is mostly geometry. The third was in my yard, we had a pair of mantis visit, I took a whole series with MP-E65 + MT-24EX and with the 100L ambient. For the posted shot, the only thing that got wet was the bottom of the camera which was resting on the ground, I could see the LCD just fine from where I needed to squat to reach the controls on the camera.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A bee on a unique Gazania - Taken with the 60D at Kirstenbosch Botanical gardens. I leaned over a guardrail and used the articulating screen. There are about 400,000 flowering species and about 20,000 species of bees.
> 
> So doing the math...
> 
> ...



good one! thank you.


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



CanonFanBoy said:


> ...we would all be thankful...



and again...


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Flip*



CanonFanBoy said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



i shared sample shots on other occasions to other topics where i tryed to help expressing usefulness of a technology... i cannot help here, because i still do not see a need for swivel screens, after days of seeking examples to prove me wrong...


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 22, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A bee on a unique Gazania - Taken with the 60D at Kirstenbosch Botanical gardens. I leaned over a guardrail and used the articulating screen. There are about 400,000 flowering species and about 20,000 species of bees.
> 
> So doing the math...
> 
> ...



Fantastic shot StudentOfLight! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2015)

Holding camera up for shots over a crowd at a concert? No flippy screen required.

"_The Zydeco Hog_"



EOS 1D X, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 200mm, 1/320 s, f/2.8, ISO 4000


----------



## zim (Nov 22, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> A bee on a unique Gazania - Taken with the 60D at Kirstenbosch Botanical gardens. I leaned over a guardrail and used the articulating screen. There are about 400,000 flowering species and about 20,000 species of bees.
> 
> So doing the math...
> 
> ...



Nice shot, and lovely reds....... you 'ol myth buster you ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Holding camera up for shots over a crowd at a concert? No flippy screen required.
> 
> "_The Zydeco Hog_"
> 
> ...



The 60D's articulating screen was used in my case. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Nov 22, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, my mistake. from pictures to be taken with 3'000 dollar equipment, which is apparently missing vital features, i expect a little bit more than what i saw so far. i didn't see anything yet where a PowerShot would not suffice.
> ...


And mine with a 60D bought for a song after the 70D was launched, and an old Sigma 18-50 which cost around £250.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> The 60D's articulating screen was used in my case. Different strokes for different folks.



True! My shot was at an outdoor venue lit by the setting sun – I used ISO 4000, but I wouldn't go there on APS-C.


----------



## SMA SHOOTER (Nov 22, 2015)

I was using my Canon 6D on a tripod to shoot in Lower Antelope Canyon in Page, Arizona, last summer. The combination worked okay for many photos, but because my old Manfrotto 'pod isn't particularly tall, I was frustrated when I wanted to shoot up toward the sky above the canyon walls. I had forgotten to bring my Aputure Gigtube monitor on the trip (http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141280004090?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82), which would have helped. I tried to use EOS Remote to view the camera's framing on my iPhone, but positioning the camera and holding the phone was too cumbersome. So I used my G1X and its floppy screen, and it allowed me to take this shot, my favorite. In my opinion, it should be possible for companies to engineer fully articulated screens to be rugged enough for "professional use," whatever that means. They don't add that much bulk, and if you don't need them, they stay out of the way. Why not have a functional feature that serves real photographers who shoot a wide variety of subjects?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > The 60D's articulating screen was used in my case. Different strokes for different folks.
> ...



My shot was at Mango Groove's Summer Sunset concert at Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens. A friend of mine did all the the rigging for the concert so there was good lighting.


----------

